# can't poo after spay



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

Noodle is having trouble pooing after her spay, when she tries to go she yelps and then doesn't go. I think when she starts to push it must hurt her belly so she stops.
Has this happened to any of the little girl poos on here after their spay?
I'm worried, she has only been once since her op and that was a tiny bit, she yelped and has not been since.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh poor noodle! Are you feeding her dry?


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Oh poor noodle! Are you feeding her dry?


No, she doesn't have dry food , she has the naturediet trays. I gave her 2 hotdogs this morning instead of her breakfast as they have made her poo soft when she had them before but when she tried to go she just yelped and gave up.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Noodle! I am sure there is something you can give them to soften their poo's but I am not sure what? I know someone had posted something a while back. I am sure Jojo or Kendal would probably know


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think maybe it was pumpkin but not 100% sure.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> Poor Noodle! I am sure there is something you can give them to soften their poo's but I am not sure what? I know someone had posted something a while back. I am sure Jojo or Kendal would probably know


I just gave her some milk to drink (she lapped it up) hoping that will make her loose, fingers crossed. She's back at the vet in the morning so if not her may give her something to help her go.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How's noodle doing? Did the milk do the trick woo? 
Oh I hope she's ok x


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Tinman said:


> How's noodle doing? Did the milk do the trick woo?
> Oh I hope she's ok x


No it didn't, she still hasn't been. She's not in any pain generally. She tried to go again and again yelped and gave up, glad she's at the vet early tomorrow.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> I think maybe it was pumpkin but not 100% sure.


Only just seen this, if I had seen it earlier I would have gone and got some


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I have only ever heard of pumpkin being suggested to harden up soft poo....I was going to resort to this when Gisgo was a puppy.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Woo said:


> No it didn't, she still hasn't been. She's not in any pain generally. She tried to go again and again yelped and gave up, glad she's at the vet early tomorrow.


Poor poor noodle! Maybe the vets can give you something to help with this, 
Has noodle eaten much in order for it to pass through??
Shame you don't live nearby - we have lots of pumpkins left from halloween! 
I'd gladly make noodle her very own special get better soon pumpkin pie xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

can't give any advice I'm sorry, hope the vet can give her something and she feels much better soon, poor little Noodle.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I googled pumpkin can be used for both constipation and diarrhea here is an article
Two common canine ailments are diarrhea and constipation. Did you know that canned pumpkin can offer a solution to both?
Diarrhea is more a symptom rather than a disease and is typically a sign that something is wrong with your dog’s digestive system. A lot of things can cause diarrhea in your dog; it may have eaten something that disagrees with its body, it may have food allergies, bacterial or viral infection or a worm infestation. It may even be due to a change in its diet.
In normal cases, diarrhea has a surprisingly simple solution: canned pumpkins. Canned pumpkin is actually pumpkin in a puree form. Pumpkins are very rich in fiber and even adding two teaspoons of canned pumpkin in you dog’s food helps the digestion process. Canned pumpkin has a large quantity of dietary fiber and it will also absorb the excess water present in the stool. This makes your dog’s stool more firm and results can be seen within a few hours. Give your small dog one and a half to two teaspoons of canned pumpkin. For a larger dog give two tablespoons instead.
Another benefit of canned pumpkin is in treating dogs for constipation. It softens your dog’s stool and can cure an upset stomach very quickly. This makes canned pumpkins one of the best natural remedies to your dog’s stomach problems.
Canned pumpkin also makes a great addition to dog treats. Just add some canned pumpkin to your favorite dog treat recipes to give Fido a healthy treat.
Canned pumpkin is low in saturated fat, sodium and cholesterol. It is also a good source of Vitamin E, Magnesium, Phosphorus and Potassium and is also a very good source of dietary fiber. Some vets even recommend canned pumpkin for weight loss in dogs. Simply substitute one-third of your dog’s regular food with an equivalent amount of canned pumpkin. Because it is high in fiber, canned pumpkin will make your dog fuller than it would if you just reduced their caloric intake.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow - the amazing healing powers of canned pumpkin!
That's good to know so we can all have a can in for emergencies....
Only problem I is have never seen canned pumpkin in the uk - then again it's not something I have ever looked for. X


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Poor poor noodle! Maybe the vets can give you something to help with this,
> Has noodle eaten much in order for it to pass through??
> Shame you don't live nearby - we have lots of pumpkins left from halloween!
> I'd gladly make noodle her very own special get better soon pumpkin pie xx


Ahh she would have loved that 
She hasn't eaten her normal amount of food but enough to pass through her, she wants to go but as soon as she assumes the position she yelps and stops, it's upsetting to see  wishing I hadn't had her spayed.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> I googled pumpkin can be used for both constipation and diarrhea here is an article
> Two common canine ailments are diarrhea and constipation. Did you know that canned pumpkin can offer a solution to both?
> Diarrhea is more a symptom rather than a disease and is typically a sign that something is wrong with your dog’s digestive system. A lot of things can cause diarrhea in your dog; it may have eaten something that disagrees with its body, it may have food allergies, bacterial or viral infection or a worm infestation. It may even be due to a change in its diet.
> In normal cases, diarrhea has a surprisingly simple solution: canned pumpkins. Canned pumpkin is actually pumpkin in a puree form. Pumpkins are very rich in fiber and even adding two teaspoons of canned pumpkin in you dog’s food helps the digestion process. Canned pumpkin has a large quantity of dietary fiber and it will also absorb the excess water present in the stool. This makes your dog’s stool more firm and results can be seen within a few hours. Give your small dog one and a half to two teaspoons of canned pumpkin. For a larger dog give two tablespoons instead.
> ...


Thanks Renee, it's late but going to go out now and try and find a shop selling it.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah woo I know exactly how you are feeling, I had the same with Ralph's dew claws.
She will make a full recovery, and your seeing the vet tomorrow.
In the meantime enjoy an extra cuddly sleepy noodle and give her all the love a gorgeous poo patient like her deserves. 
I guess dogs are like people, some bounce straight back - others take a bit longer to get back on their feet.
I'll be thinking of noodle tomorrow - let us know how she gets on.
Love and hugs to her xx & you!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Waitrose sell it, may be difficult with it been Sunday.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Ah woo I know exactly how you are feeling, I had the same with Ralph's dew claws.
> She will make a full recovery, and your seeing the vet tomorrow.
> In the meantime enjoy an extra cuddly sleepy noodle and give her all the love a gorgeous poo patient like her deserves.
> I guess dogs are like people, some bounce straight back - others take a bit longer to get back on their feet.
> ...


Thanks Tracey, it's so hard to see them in anything but full health. I'll let you know how she gets on, I appreciate all the support and concern for her.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am glad she is going to the vets tomorrow he might be able to help her! I love Noodle she is so cute I hope you find the pumpkin here you can find it in any store or convenience store. Maybe cause we are lazy ha! I so hope she will be ok. I am thinking it's the anesthesia that caused it.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Waitrose sell it, may be difficult with it been Sunday.


Yes I think it will. My partner has said I should wait till we see the vet tomorrow as she is not in pain or discomfort and already given her things I wouldn't normally give her to try and help her go so best not to give her anything else. I think he might be right (for once, lol!) Wish I had see the post about the pumpkin earlier I would have tried it rather than the other stuff. Maybe the stuff I have given her will take effect and she will go in the morning, fingers crossed.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Woo said:


> Yes I think it will. My partner has said I should wait till we see the vet tomorrow as she is not in pain or discomfort and already given her things I wouldn't normally give her to try and help her go so best not to give her anything else. I think he might be right (for once, lol!) Wish I had see the post about the pumpkin earlier I would have tried it rather than the other stuff. Maybe the stuff I have given her will take effect and she will go in the morning, fingers crossed.


Will pray for poo even if it's in the house  She can have a Willow moment I am sure you wouldn't care at this point


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Give her a table spoon of olive oil or butter.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> Will pray for poo even if it's in the house  She can have a Willow moment I am sure you wouldn't care at this point


I really wouldn't , she can go anywhere she wants as long as she goes.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Give her a table spoon of olive oil or butter.


Thanks, Will try that.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just read this..it's states they can go 5 days without going as it may be painful and then a vet may give a stool softner, so I wouldn't worry  

http://www.spayneuterclinics.net/post-surgical-faqs/


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

My OH is upstairs so quickly gave her the butter before he could say don't give her anything else (sneaky) she practically ate the spoon! She's never had butter before, she's still licking her lips!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Just read this..it's states they can go 5 days without going as it may be painful and then a vet may give a stool softner, so I wouldn't worry
> 
> http://www.spayneuterclinics.net/post-surgical-faqs/


Really, where you been all day Karen! 
Thanks for the link. Just read it, wish I had read it yesterday or even this morning, had a horrible day of worrying, thanks for all the help and advice.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lets hope you get a lovely buttery poo soon x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

When Lola got spayed we gave her butter in her food as per the vet.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry been in bed all weekend as have been working nights ....then sit feeling jet lagged as you try to get your body clock back to normal x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Pumpkin hardens and softens their poo. It's miracle food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Pumpkin hardens and softens their poo. It's miracle food.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Seems to be I can't wait til she has her vet appointment...I hope everything will be ok! I love little Noodle can't wait for an update!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

dio.ren said:


> Seems to be I can't wait til she has her vet appointment...I hope everything will be ok! I love little Noodle can't wait for an update!


Ahh thanks Renee, she pooed this morning! Not much but she went and no yelping. I don't know which thing I gave her helped just glad she went. At the vet in an hour.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Woo said:


> Ahh thanks Renee, she pooed this morning! Not much but she went and no yelping. I don't know which thing I gave her helped just glad she went. At the vet in an hour.


Yayyyy Noodle!! That is good news!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Back from the vets and all is well, 2 poos today and stitches out next Monday. Vet gave me some special recovery food for her (why I wasn't given this before I don't know). She got very excited going out so I took her on the green for 15 mins and she is now back home and fast asleep again.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Good girl Noodle!!! So glad her systen is returning to normal . . and good mommy too!!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's great news! Glad little Noodle is back to normal


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Only just seen this - so pleased to hear Noodle is much better now xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fantastic news that she is feeling a big better and throughput has been reestablished


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Sorry, I've only just seen your post. Sometimes post-operatively (for both spays and castrations) they can get constipated because of the pain killers they were given during the op and because of electrolyte imbalances. If these are corrected with the food the vet prescribes and if stools are softened by eg eating butter it often resolves quickly. It sounds like it was distressing or you to see but I'm glad she's had a couple of motions now . Hope she continues to recover well x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Woohoo Woo, noodles done a poo! & no pumpkin required!!
Hopefully you can relax a bit more now - we worry so much over our fur babies.
Noodle looks simply adorable snuggled in her onsie. Xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Whew! Relief at last! Great news!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeay great - only here could you be getting so many congratulations for dog poo!! Noodle looks so cute snuggled up in that picture.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bless her, so glad she is doing better! Cute cosy pic x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

You are all so great, where else can you talk about poo so freely! And who else would be interested. About an hour ago noodle started to chew her stag bar, 1st time since the op that she has shown any interest in toys and not just slept all day and night. She's deffo on the mend


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Tinman said:


> Woohoo Woo, noodles done a poo!
> 
> Love your little rhyme


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well done on the poem and to Marzi for "through put", that is a new one to me. 

Most of all well done to Noodle and her Mum for coming through with flying colours!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The butter!!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> The butter!!


I think it was, just gave her another spoon. Will give her a spoon a day for the next few days till her toilieting is back to normal. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So pleased to hear noodle has perked up x


----------

